# Hurricane turning tools and chucks



## GuyM (Jul 5, 2015)

I am stepping up to a larger lathe Grizzly GO766 currently have a Jet mini. So I have been looking at a lot of different tool/chucks manufactures to accommodate the larger lathe . Has anyone used/own the Hurricane line of accessories? The have a good price point for me just want to hear from turners that use their tools.


----------



## LeeMills (Nov 2, 2014)

Here is my comparison of the HTC100 and the SN2 from about two years ago.

Dimensions:
Height by eye appears to be the same or within 1/32 for the chuck itself.
Diameter: SN2 3-7/8" HCT100 4"

Weight: As measured at local hardware store nail scales. I think the powergrip jaws add at least 12 ounces more than the standard 50mm Nova jaws. If so, the HTC100 comes in about 1 pound heaver.
SN2 with powergrip jaws: 6lb 2oz
HTC with standard Jaws: 6lb 6oz
I would not use either with lathes under 1" spindle
I see no advantage to either insert but they should be able to lock to the spindle if turning in reverse for sanding. Insert is held with three screws into the base and two of these are used to back the insert out if you want to change it.

Backing:
Different materials but I am not sure of any benefit. HCT does state they are completely sealed from dust and no maintenance is ever needed. I did open the back for a look-see but did not think of doing a comparison at the time. The scroll mechanism on the HCT is massive. That one piece may add close to a pound over the SN2 scroll plate. The back of the SN2 is a hard plastic? material and the HCT is steel.
Both have indexing on the rear.

Scroll:
SN2 uses a hex drive.
HCT uses a square drive. Very large and stout square drive.
I like the square just a little more because the handle slides rather than fixed.

Standard Jaws:
SN2 51mm exterior Dovetailed, 41mm straight interior with lip.
HTC 60mm exterior Dovetailed, 45mm interior Dovetailed

I do not know if having an interior dovetail may help or not. I have not lost an item with the SN2 cutting a straight tenon and letting the lip bite in. Then again I mainly use a recess for the additional strength.
As you can tell the thickness of the jaws is greater with the HTC by 5mm.
Jaws screws for the SN2 are stamped 10.9; for the HTC they are 12.9 so a little better strength rating.

Fit and finish looks to be equal but time will tell.

Jaws:
SN2 has a good assortment (16+) and fits all Nova chucks (as chuck strength permits)
HTC seems to be missing "spigot" jaws such as the SN2 35mm, 45mm, and 100mmPGs. They do have serrated jaws both interior and exterior, just not deep serrated jaws for hollow forms.
They have about nine different sets that cover most anything else that I can see. The jaws for the HTC100 do not fit the HTC125 and this could be drawback whereas Nova jaws fit any of their chucks.
Both SN2 and HTC offers jaw sets that the other doesn't.

Wormscrew:
Both come with a wormscrew. The end of the wormscrew is slightly tapered on the HTC compared to the SN2. It would not matter on a bowl where you go deep but on a platter where you only go 3/8" or so it may present a problem. I will probably grind off about 3/16" from the tip of the screw.

Runout:
SN2 Six of my seven Novas six range between .001 and .005 (One black sheep at .008)
HTC Runout of .003
Seems to be equal quality as to machining.

End of chuck comparison.

I would only add, IF this is your first chuck, you may want to look at the Nova Infinity (the body is the same as the SN2) At $199 and free shipping at Tools Plus I think it is a good buy. http://www.tools-plus.com/nova-lathes-8012.html

Most of my turning tools are Sorby, Hamlet, and Crown. I purchased some of the Hurricanes (for my daughter) and can really tell no difference in edge holding in the dozen or so times I have used them myself.
The flutes on the smaller gouges seem a little short to me but the 3/8 and larger seem about the same length.
I assume the Hurricane tools are made in the PRC but the bowl gouges are spec'ed to UK manufacturing sizes so???


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Looking at Hurricane chucks you can get a 4" or 5" chucks for under $200 and not pay extra for an insert. Have no idea about shipping.

SN2 with infinity jaw upgrade sounds nice too!

Ralph Bagnall posted this video over at woodnet.com comparing EW & Nova infinity chuck.






Have not heard anything negative about either family of chucks, so let your budget be your guide.

I buy turning tools as I need them (Crown, Henry Taylor, P&N, Sorby, and Thompson) so cannot talk about Hurricane turning tools. I shop sales and percent off by buying more than one tool at a time.

Have two Oneway Chucks because don't want to change jaws. Keeping track of jaw sets too much for me! So quick change jaws on a chuck no big deal to me. Get buy with standard jaw set that came with the chuck and bought a chuck body and set of spigot jaws for small stuff. I also use my faceplates for really big stuff.

Good luck with what ever you buy!


----------



## ForestGrl (Jun 5, 2015)

Since your post title mentioned tools, so I'll throw in my 2-cents worth. I bought their 1" skew from Amazon last week, to have a cheapie to practice sharpening. The length of the blade is nice, and it's thick and stout. Finish on the blade body is pretty coarse (arced tool marks), and the bevel wasn't symmetrical, but it has held up well to sharpening, so for all that $25 wasn't bad at all. Just have to sharpen it well and machine the edges.


----------



## bwstout (Jun 25, 2015)

I have 2 of the HTC 125 and a set of the small jaws for small stuff, also have the 1" oval skew and 1/1/2 scraper and a set of the spindle roughing gouges. Plus and 3/8" bowl gouge. I have been useing them for about a year now. By no means am i an expert only been turning for 3 years now. I have a NOVA G3 chuck with standard jaws and a Barracuda set from PSI. I like the HTC better than all of them, i like the square drive the tool does not slip, I have problems tighting up the NOVA abd Barracuda chucks but do use them on small hollow forms. If you need to buy different jaws the HTC jaws are less than those of NOVA. For as tools the ones that i use the most is Thompson bowl gouges and D-Way tools. If you look at the top end bowl gouge of Hurcciane you find it is about the same as Thompson bowl gouges. You should call Steve he is a great guy to talk to and he is a woodturner.


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

Have a set of 3 spindle gouges and 1" and 2" roughing gouges. The steel is good and they work very well. I opted for Benjamin's Best from PSI for bowl gouges and a set of bowl and flat scrapers. The scrapers were a bit thicker and for the bowl gouges I think the price was slightly better, and the handles a bit longer. Stell seems equal between the two. BB's seem to be a little better value on the whole, but either is an excellent value. Don't worry about edge condition on any turning tool - they all need sharpened and probably reshaped anyway.

I have Barracuda chucks from PSI, but can't compare to others, never used them. With the different jaw sets, they are the best value, and I find they work very well. While a square hex drive for jaw tightening does work better, I don't have much issue with the bevel gear drive on the Barracuda - just have to make sure the tool is inserted completely.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I have 3 Hurricane bowl gouges, so far I like them, no complaints.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I have 3 Hurricane bowl gouges, so far I like them, no complaints.

edit; a post so nice the forum did it twice!


----------



## EBpenguy (Feb 26, 2014)

I have a number of Super Nova 2 chucks for my Nova lathe. Very happy with them. Especially like the selection of jaws available. Added advantage (and cost) is the adapter for allowing the chuck to be used on lathes with different mandrel sizes. Came in handy when I upgraded my midi lathe to the Nova.

As far as tools - I HIGHLY recommend Thompson turning tools. They are durable, good price, and Doug Thompson the owner is a stand up guy supporting hobbyists! I've tried the Hurricane tools….no complaints, but no advantage either. Sorby makes nice stuff, but is on the high price end. My vote is stick to Thompson for your go-to tools.


----------

